# MTU size confusion...



## hdsk.23 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello Everybody,
I am using BSNL isp with 4Mbps connection, Netgear DGN1000 ADSL2+ router. By default, its MTU size is 1492. If router is set to 1492, i am unable to open some websites. I have read some commands on internet, that how to calculate best MTU size. But, here is the problem, I am using Macbook pro 13'', and i run that command on mac os x lion, it get fragmented on 1340, but if i run on windows 7, that value gives error need to be fragmented?????

Please help, I have seen the other cheap Chinese routers does not have to bother about MTU size, just plug and play! 
Really suffering from MTU size from last 6 months  Even netgear tech. support people does not know exact information about it, which only leaves me with embarrassment why i purchased US based product!


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 11, 2012)

Max MTU: How do I find mine? Tweaking FAQ | DSLReports.com, ISP Information


----------



## hdsk.23 (Feb 11, 2012)

seems to be i got it, i have set router MTU size to 1340 and my mac lion os size to 1340-28=1312…………
speed has got amazingly fast!
now getting feeling of 4Mbps connection, lightning fast speed!

Thanks for your support!


----------

